# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Mối tình đầu

## hangnt

Anh và Tôi cùng nhau lớn lên trong bao kỉ niệm êm đềm của tuổi thơ. Tôi nhớ rất rõ lúc nhỏ anh đã từng vì tôi mà nhiều lần đánh nhau với bọn con trai trong xóm, có lần còn chảy cả máu nữa ...tôi biết anh đau lắmnhưng cũng cố gượng cười cho tôi vui, từ đó đến giờ chưa ai đối tốt với tôi thế cả, anh là người đầu tiên và trong tôi, anh là người duy nhất tốt với tôi...như thế. Cũng chính vì như vậy tôi đã mang trong tim mình một tình yêu, tình yêu đơn phương. Tình yêu của tôi dành cho anh cứ lớn mãi theo thời gian và đến một ngày tôi quyết định nói cho anh ấy hiểu tất cả những tình cảm của tôi nhưng chớ trêu thay ... trước lúc tôi định nói thì anh, người mà tôi yêu nhất lại cùng sánh bước, tay trong tay với một cô gái khác. Đứng trước mặt tôi, anh lại vờ như không biết, như giữa chúng tôi chỉ là tình bạn đơn thuần hoàn toàn không nghĩ đến những quá khứ tốt đẹp kia, anh ung dung nói

- Này Nhóc, giới thiệu với em đây là bạn gái của anh.

Tôi nghe tim mình như có một cảm giác đau, nó đau nhói một cách lạ lùng, tôi chưa bao giờ có cảm giác đau như thế

- Chào em , em là em gái của anh Nhân à ?

Thấy tôi vẫn im lặng , anh lại hỏi

- Em không sao chứ Nhóc ?

Mặc kệ lời hỏi thăm của anh, tôi đã bỏ chạy, chạy với những giọt nướcmắt trên mặt, tôi chạy như để trốn tránh tất cả, trốn cái sự thật phủ phàng đã đến với tôi .

Tôi lê la khắp nơi mỗi ngày như để quên anh, nhưng tôi không thể làm được chuyện ấy. Và trong lúc tôi đau đớn và tuyệt vọng nhất thì tôi đã gặp Vinh. Vinh có rất nhiều nét giống anh và đặc biệt là Vinh đã nói thích tôi, điều mà tôi đã mong ở anh nhưng không thể nào xảy ra. Thế rồi chỉ sau 2 tháng giữa tôi và Vinh đã có một tình yêu đẹp, tôi không biết là nó có thật sự đẹp hay không nữa nhưng tôi đã cố làm cho nó thật đẹp trước mặt anh. Tôi kể nhiều về Vinh cũng như tình yêu của chúng tôi cho anh nghe, những lúc ấy tôi thường chú ý đến vẻ mặt của anh, tôi mong mỏi ở nó một sự khó chịu, bực bội bởi như thế có nghĩa là trong tim anh, anh vẫn dành một chút gì đó cho tôi nhưng không, hoàn toàn ngược lại những gì tôi mong đợi anh vẫn vui vẻ nói cười, vẫn chúc phúc cho tình yêu của tôi và Vinh. Và tôi lại khóc mỗi khi từ ký túc xá của anh về, dường như nó đã trở thành thông lệ tôi thừa biết sẽ nhận được đáp án nhưng tôi vẫn cứ đi đến đó, vẫn kể cho anh nghe về Vinh và vẫn luôn nhận từ anh những lời nói tốt đẹp như của một người anh trai. Biết phải làm sao đây khi tôi đã quá yêu anh, không một giây phút nào hình ảnh của anh rời khỏi tâm trí tôi. Tôi đã đi trong cơn mưa này lâu lắm rồi như muốn tìm cho mình một câu trả lời tôi phải làm gì? quên anh ?tôi chắc rằng mình sẽ không làm được chuyện này đâu, còn nói cho anh biết là tôi yêu anh ư? để làm gì cơ chứ, khi trong tim anh hoàn toàn không có tôi. Giờ đây tôi chỉ biết rằng tôi phải làm một việc, việc mà tôi nên làm, đó là chia tay với Vinh bởi tôi không hề yêu Vinh, tôi không thể nào tiếp tục lừa dối Vinh nữa .

Vào một ngày chủ nhật đẹp trời tôi đã nói lời chia tay với Vinh và nhận được sự đồng ý của Vinh bởi Vinh cũng không thể chấp nhận một người yêu mà suốt ngày cứ nghĩ về một người khác .

Tôi lại đi lang thang trên con đường, con đường quen thuộc ngày nào anh đã dẫn tôi đi chợt tôi trong thấy anh, tôi định chạy thật nhanh đến bên anh. Nhưng ý nghĩ của tôi sớm bị dập tắt bởi anh không đi một mình, anh đang đi cùng cô gái hôm nọ. Nước mắt tôi lại rơi và tôi lại bỏ chạy, tôi vẫn không thể nào quen được với cái cảnh này. Dường như phía sau ,tôi nghe thấy tiếng của anh mặc kệ tôi vẫn chạy, chạy mãi và ....tôi bất chợt nhận ra phía trước mình chiếc xe tải đang đến rất gần, nhưng mặc kệ giờ tôi không cần biết gì nữa có khi chết lại tốt hơn cho tôi, chợt...

- A !

Tôi có cảm giác như ai đã đẩy tôi sang phía bên kia đường. Khi tôi đã định thần và quay người lại tôi mới hốt hoảng nhận ra rằng người đó là anh, người cứu tôi là anh. Tôi chạy đến thật nhanh bên anh, người anh toàn máu là máu

- Anh Nhân, anh có sao không? sao anh lại làm vậy? Tôi nói trong nghẹn ngào

- Em lại đi sang đường mà không nhìn rồi, Nhóc à, lần sau đừng thế nữa nhé. Anh chỉ nói với tôi một câu thế thôi rồi ngất đi.

Ngồi bên ngoài phòng cấp cứu mà đôi tay của tôi lạnh ngắt, tôi sợ, sợ lắm, sợ anh sẽ rời khỏi tôi mãi mãi. Không! Tôi không thể mất anh được, tôi mong thời gian có thể quay trở lại tôi sẽ không bỏ chạy, sẽ không có ý nghĩ điên rồ đó.

- Bác sĩ, anh ấy thế nào rồi ạ? Tôi như nhảy sổ vào người ông bác sĩ.
- Cô là người nhà của anh ta à?
- Dạ, cháu là em gái của anh ấy, anh ấy như thế nào rồi bác sĩ.
- Xin chia buồn cùng cô nhưng vì vết thương quá nặng nên không thể cứu được.

Tôi như hóa đá bởi câu nói của ông, sao lại như thế, sao chuyện này có thể xảy ra với tôi kia chứ, tôi lại thấy tim mình đau, nhưng lần này nó đau hơn gấp trăm lần, tôi lặng người với những giọt nước mắt …

3 tháng sau ngày anh mất, tôi lại đi trên con đường ngày nào con đường đã khiến anh phải ra đi mãi mãi
- Xin lỗi , em có phải là ......
- Là chị? Tôi hơi bất ngờ khi gặp chị ấy, người yêu của anh
- Chúng ta vào đâu nói chuyện được không? Chị có cái này muốn đưa cho em.

Tôi khe khẽ gật đầu, khi đã tìm được chỗ ngồi, chúng tôi bắt đầu câu chuyện. Chị ấy lấy trong giỏ của mình một cuốn sổ gì đó đưa cho tôi.

- Đây là gì ?
- Nhật ký của Nhân
- Sao nó lại ở chỗ chị ?
- À, là do lần trước chị cầm nhầm định trả lại cho Nhân nhưng không còn dịp nữa nên chị đưa nó cho em.

Dường như thấy được ánh mắt của tôi chị nói tiếp
- Em đừng hiểu lầm chị chỉ đọc được trang đầu thôi
- Có gì quan trọng nữa hả chị, dù sao người cũng đã chết rồi còn gì là bí mật nữa
- Tùy em vậy, giờ chị phải đi chọn áo cưới đây
- Chọn áo cưới? Tôi khẽ chau mày
- Sao chị lại có thể làm như thế? Anh Nhân mất chưa được 100 ngày mà
- Em nói thế là sao? Chị và Nhân chỉ là bạn thôi mà
- Là bạn? Thế tại sao lần trước anh ấy lại giới thiệu chị là bạn gái của anh ấy
- Chị cũng không hiểu vì sao Nhân lại giới thiệu như vậy nữa, thôi chị trễ rồi chị phải đi, chào em

Chị đi rồi còn mỗi mình tôi với nỗi khó hiểu, sao lại như thế, sao anhlại làm thế. Chợt tôi nhớ đến quyển nhật ký của anh. Tôi giở từng trangra

Ngày...tháng...năm...

Hôm nay là ngày tôi cảm thấy vui nhất bởi tôi thấy được nỗi đau khổ của em khi tôi giới thiệu Phương là bạn gái của mình, điều đó chứng tỏ em đã yêu tôi. Ôi! tôi muốn hét lên cho mọi người biết rằng tôi đang rất hạnh phúc.

Rồi một trang khác

Ngày...tháng...năm...

Có lẽ ngày hôm nay là ngày tôi buồn nhất, tôi đã lầm, một sự hiểu lầm tai hại bởi em, người mà tôi yêu nhất trên đời này lại hoàn toàn không yêu tôi. Em đã có người yêu, một chàng trai tốt, tôi đoán vậy. Tôi đã nghe rất nhiều về người đó từ em, những lời của em như ngàn mũi tên đâm thẳng vào trái tim của tôi không chút xót xa, thế nhưng em vẫn cứ vô tư cười nói trên sự đau khổ của tôi. Và tôi vẫn phải diễn hết vai diễn là một người tốt trước mặt em, tôi đã chúc phúc cho cuộc tình của em cũng như đặt dấu chấm hết cho cuộc tình của chính mình. Nhóc ơi! Khi nào thì em mới hiểu cho anh đây?

Khép trang nhật ký lại mà nước mắt tôi cứ tuôn rơi, vì sao? Vì sao cơ chứ? Vì sao anh không nói với tôi sớm hơn, vì sao ? Vì sao trời lại khéo trêu người như thế, những câu hỏi vì sao cứ bao quanh lấy tôi. Đêm ấy tôi đã khóc, khóc rất nhiều, chợt tôi giật mình khi nhận ra rằng mặc cho tôi có khóc bao nhiêu đi chăng nữa và tôi có trả lời được tất cả câu hỏi đó thì anh, người tôi yêu cũng chẳng bao giờ sống lại. Người ta thường nói đến vị ngọt và vị đắng của tình yêu, còn tôi, tôi chẳng biết vị ngọt của tình yêu là thế nào? Nhưng giờ tôi hiểu rất rõ vị đắng của nó. Tôi phải trách ai đây? Trách anh không nói sớm hơn? Trách tôi vì ý nghĩ điên rồ đó? Hay trách ông trời đã khéo đùa với chúng tôi?

Đêm đó tôi đã mơ thấy anh, anh bảo tôi hãy sống thật tốt bởi cuộc đời của tôi hiện giờ của anh. Tôi thức dậy và nước mắt lại trào ra, tôi nhớ anh, nhớ thật nhiều .... Có lẽ với nhiều người chuyện tình của chúng tôi thật buồn nhưng với tôi anh là mối tình đầu, là một kỉ niệm đẹp trong tôi.

----------

